# pastry chef salary/expat package?



## beejee

hi everyone, this is my first post on this forum and i would like some useful help concerning my relocation in Dubai.
I am a pastry chef of 30 years old with 8 years experience in michelin star restaurant within france,Spain, UK and Taiwan. i do speak french, spanish, english and a bit of arabic.
i actually live in Taipei with my fiancee and we will relocate to Dubai within a month. 
we do not have kids but have 3 cats. 
For the relocation of the cats, that is not a problem at all. it is already sorted out.

the important question is concerning my expat package.
i normally would have applied for a pastry sous chef position but i am forced to take a junior sous chef or senior chef de partie (this is to help me integrate in a more easy way and then once installed work out for higher position.)
the basic package i get is 12000 aed a month including everything.
my fiancee will join me after a couple of months and will get a job in retail or trading companies as she is fluent in chinese/japanese/ english and have 7 years of work in trading companies.

we both have a very normal lifestyle, enjoying things but not getting crazy and partying like crazy. 

we plan to rent a 1 bedroom flat ( with living room ) in the international city for around 60000 aed a year.

so is 12000 aed enough and more importantly correct or am i getting screwed?

for any further information don't hesitate to ask.
thaks again


----------

